# Neuspeed Supercharger VS. Turbo?????



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

What do people think of the Neuspeed unit? 
"Better" or equal to a turbo? 
Any opinions/ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

dollar vs. hp 
neuspeed loses everytime


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (jamesr88)*

very true. go turbo, sc's are loud and annoying. the sound of a spooling turbo never gets old


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

The Neuspeed unit is not loud and annoying.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_The Neuspeed unit is not loud and annoying. 


Seriously, I like the sound of them... just wish it could push more.


----------



## dented vento (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger VS. Turbo????? (wolfsburgedition)*

whats the neuspeed get you like 130whp.. I'd pick one up but not for a doller over $1000


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger VS. Turbo????? (dented vento)*

It would be fun to run both... all the advantages of an Eaton setup and all the advantages of a turbo...


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger VS. Turbo????? (Peter Tong)*

i vote twin charged!


----------



## echokid98 (May 18, 2007)

yeah because im sure hes going to decide on which to go with by the sound of them. it all depends on what your looking for / looking to spend. turbos are more practical and make more power for our motors. for the price the ns sc is a waste imo.


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (echokid98)*

I think I am leaning toward the turbo. I haven't really been reading/hearing great things about the SC. Keep the conversation going.


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

That's not really an issue considering I just had my 10th wedding anniv. and the wifey just got a smoking new Taylor Guitar, so I am due...as the saying goes.


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburgedition)*

so how much are we talkin for the turbo setup? stage 1 or whatever?


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (igneous rock)*

Kinetic is selling theirs for $2500...or maybe that's stage II. I want the one with the chip etc.


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburgedition)*

So that plus install/do it yourself or something? Is it an intensive project?


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (igneous rock)*

Don't really know as I haven't done it myself, but I have a Zen Master to help me so it shouldn't be all that hard with his assistance.


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: (wolfsburgedition)*

I want a zen master!


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (igneous rock)*

Yeah, I keep saying, I wish I knew half of what he does.


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Neuspeed Supercharger VS. Turbo????? (wolfsburgedition)*

instant boosts $2500 vs turbo lag $2700-3500 



_Modified by VwBoy2.0L at 4:58 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_instant boosts *135whp* $2500 vs turbo lag *200+whp* $2700-3500


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

The whp levels of the NS are such that it should be reasonably reliable on a stock tranny... go up to 200 whp and you are talking the potential for lots of broken parts unless the thing is very well tuned... gotta add those costs in as well to a turbo setup...


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

actually 170WHP+


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VwBoy2.0L)*








all this jsu to get to the level of a stock mini.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (igneous rock)*

I've had both a Neuspeed supercharger and a Kinetic Stage 3 setup. There is absolutely no comparison between the two. I definitely miss the sound of the supercharger sometimes, but the turbo setup just beats the SC in every possible way.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

my two cents:
i've owned each variant of the 2.0 (both tallblock mk3 and shortblock mk4), and i've experienced both of them with both setups.
if we're talking mk3, the choice is clear: go turbo. there's great kits out that make plenty decent power that can be swapped in within a few days. the gear ratios love boost too, just make sure your gearbox can handle 2x the power it has been. my 96 had a turbo on it (gt2554), spool was great, torque was insano, and it was really fun driving around a car with holes in the floorboard the size of my head at rates of speed that would cause what was left to push up.
with a mk4, however, either setup is gonna hit a brick wall at 130mph. the car is gearing limited to that, so anything more than the supercharger (in my opinion, with the stock box) is a waste. i drove a 2.0t jetta mk4 a while back that had the tdi box in it and it seemed much happier than the last time i drove it with the stock 4.24fd box, mainly because it wasn't like driving with an on/off switch at 70-75mph on the highway.
besides, you can get a complete s/c kit for the mk4 used with low miles for half or less of the price of new. i haven't seen too much in the way of a bolt-on turbo kit with all the pieces needed as of yet (except eip, but they're out of business).
i'm going s/c on my 2.0 for one reason: i don't "need" 200+whp for a car that sees 50-60k/mi a year. reliability is a factor, and i haven't heard much on chargers collecting motors yet, but an improperly tuned turbo kit can and will every time.


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*

OK, i guess that about covers it. Turbo it is.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (mk4_2.ho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_i've owned each variant of the 2.0 (both tallblock mk3 and shortblock mk4), and i've experienced both of them with both setups.

Can you explain what you mean here? Are you talking about 236mm vs 220mm? Both engines have the same displacement so I don't see how this matters.

_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_with a mk4, however, either setup is gonna hit a brick wall at 130mph. the car is gearing limited to that, so anything more than the supercharger (in my opinion, with the stock box) is a waste.

It's not about top speed here, it's about how fast you get there and a turbo setup is going to completely blow the supercharged car away.

_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_besides, you can get a complete s/c kit for the mk4 used with low miles for half or less of the price of new. i haven't seen too much in the way of a bolt-on turbo kit with all the pieces needed as of yet (except eip, but they're out of business).

http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html

_Quote, originally posted by *mk4_2.ho* »_i'm going s/c on my 2.0 for one reason: i don't "need" 200+whp for a car that sees 50-60k/mi a year. reliability is a factor, and i haven't heard much on chargers collecting motors yet, but an improperly tuned turbo kit can and will every time.

If you're driving that much, I totally see your point. But, the C2 chip always runs slightly rich so it's a very safe tune. The Neuspeed chip always ran a bit too lean for my liking (white plugs, dyno operators telling me it was lean up-top). I'd consider running a C2 chip and 440's even if you go SC.


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

jordan, it's been a while for me with the mk4's. ;-)
i find the 236mm stroke of the mk3 block responds well to turbocharging thanks to its additional low-end torque here. i drove a neuspeed'd mk3 and it felt kind of eh compared to my old 2.0t. of course, with a turbo, possibilities are very well endless, and even my base kit would have tromped the charger on 7psi.
while it's true that the turbo will dust a 'charged car all day, what's the sense if both cars are gonna hit 130mph and be done and over with (in a mk4, the mk3 has much better gearing for a turbo, so this would be moot on that car).
i do think that the charger responds better on the mk4 2.0 than the mk3, but that's just me.
i did not realize kinetic was now making a drop-in kit for the mk4, this makes a possible decision much easier for most. like i said, it's been a few years. ;-)
while it's true that the ns chip does run lean up top, there's help here with a 4bar fpr, maybe even some 24# injectors. 440cc injectors are WAY too big for the s/c, that's what vrt guys use on monster builds and audi guys use on 400+ 20vt builds (5cyl)...unless, we find a 2" pulley and a matched crank pulley to get that s/c over 15psi... ;-)
i'm not bashing c2 here, but his file is a "universal" setup so to speak. i could throw it in my lightly-modded 2.0 as she sits and it'd be fine, or i could build her to 300+hp and run the same file. maybe josh smith could chime in here...his car was the guinea pig for the mk4 2.0t software...
if i didn't do 50k/mi every year, i'd drop a tdi box in, boost up my 2.0 on stacked gaskets with a gt2871rs and go hunting for k04'd wabbits. :-D
jordan, when you coming back down to ct?


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/travaggini
I just took the charger off cause I was having problems with intake mainfold bolts snapping and TPS problems.
All in all I was pretty satusfued with it the two years I had it, if I had a better tune it probably would have been great. As a primarily canyon driven car it was well balanced and great not to have to worry about turbo lag.
Its NA right now and I'm lovin it though, I'd just stay NA


----------



## ping138 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

I love that on the MK3 forums we call going 148 fast-







but the turbo guys are of course right. Stop beating this dead horse; turbo's own and a budget build is much much easier to put together


----------



## wolfsburgedition (May 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

WOW...you guys take it to a new level. I was just wondering what peoples experiences were with a turbo and a supercharger. Where and when are you guys going to throw down...I'll sell tickets and help pay for my turbo.


----------



## 2.SlowMK4 (Jan 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Kinetics Stage 3, 250 Wheel Horse Power. $3500. Comes with everything, Good turbo, front mount, software, injectors, mounting, tubing. Do it!


----------



## mk4_2.ho (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (2.SlowMK4)*

sfjettadude (whoever ran the amg c63)
it's impossible for an mk4 2.0 to go any faster than 130-133mph with the stock rpm limiter of 6500rpm and stock tire size.
5th gear is .84 with a 4.24 final. get a calculator online and tell me otherwise.
however, a FEW 2.0's (in 99.5 only) accidentally got a gearbox with a 3.94 or 3.65 final, but it's VERY rare.
http://www.fatboyraceworks.com/gears has a GREAT calculator, you can compare different gearboxes too!
your mk4 2.0 gearbox has the following ratios:
1: 3.78
2: 2.11
3: 1.36
4: 1.03
5: 0.84
F: 4.24
in order to go 148mph, you'd be at 7200rpm, which would either a: destroy the motor or b: destroy the motor.


_Modified by mk4_2.ho at 2:08 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## igneous rock (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

ok. soooooo turbo?







It seems a newspeed sc will just suck air against an AMG


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *igneous rock* »_ok. soooooo turbo?







It seems a newspeed sc will just suck air against an AMG










i suppose if there is anything to learn from this thread that would be it


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (igneous rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igneous rock* »_ok. soooooo turbo?







It seems a newspeed sc will just suck air against an AMG









so will a 2.0T if you want a drag engine get anything besides the 2.0
I like the 2.0 for for downhill canyon runs because it is a relatively light motor and it is mounted behind the front axle so understeer is reduced greatly compared to the TDi or VR6. Uphill is great too if you up the power to anywhere from 150+ hp and/or 170+ tq at the wheels (supercharger).
If you're a highwayhauler type of guy/gal.....DON'T EVEN TRY WITH A 2.0


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
so will a 2.0T if you want a drag engine get anything besides the 2.0
I like the 2.0 for for downhill canyon runs because it is a relatively light motor and it is mounted behind the front axle so understeer is reduced greatly compared to the TDi or VR6. Uphill is great too if you up the power to anywhere from 150+ hp and/or 170+ tq at the wheels (supercharger).
If you're a highwayhauler type of guy/gal.....DON'T EVEN TRY WITH A 2.0

















another not well thought out statement


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (fastgermancar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_
so will a 2.0T if you want a drag engine get anything besides the 2.0
I like the 2.0 for for downhill canyon runs because it is a relatively light motor and it is mounted behind the front axle so understeer is reduced greatly compared to the TDi or VR6. Uphill is great too if you up the power to anywhere from 150+ hp and/or 170+ tq at the wheels (supercharger).
If you're a highwayhauler type of guy/gal.....DON'T EVEN TRY WITH A 2.0









So aparently you missed the 500 whp ABAt post a few months back...
Retard


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

you can read it can you then it is english


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VwBoy2.0L)*

with an interpiter you can read you typing.
300whp does NOT take that much money. its just picking out the correct MATCHING parts to work together to get there...and it CAN be reliable if you know what your doing. as well as be FASTER then a vrT...oh yes i said it..cause i know its true...ask salsaGTI








and this merc you speack of, would be long left behind as well.
you opinions in here mean nothing compared to fact, proof and cars that do it. have you EVER built a 2.0T? guessing no. you just read about the on the interwebz and now your top dawg with the lingo and know everything.
roll on over and play with salsa's 2.0T STOCK motor thats turbo'd and he'll walk circles around you.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Sorry...
I will go no slower than a brisk "Jog"
I have no "walk" speed








Seriously...
with careful buying...of used parts..and doing most of the work yourself or trading work with friends that can help...you can build a good reliable 300whp 2.0t
200whp is fairly cheep...in the 1,500.00 dollar range getting good used parts
and not dropping the compression or going inside the engine at all..although a cam would help things
and other than the cam and head studs my engine is stock internally and obd2 engine as well
a used no-speed charger is fun for a while...especially if its purchased cheaply
it will get you to 150whp with time and patients


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Considering you can get an ABA to make more power N/A for less money than a new NS charger, I say its a waste of money.
On the other hand, if its cheap enough used, its worth it for a bump in power for commuting purposes. 

_Quote, originally posted by *fastgermancar* »_for sure dude, lmk if you change ur mind im selling it for pretty cheap


How cheap is cheap??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_JB come on now son. I told you son the same amount of money you put on a 2.0 and get only 300hp. You could have put the same amount of money in a 1.8T or VR6 and have twice as much hp


Please oh please show me a 600hp 1.8T or VR that cost 2500-3000$, son.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

yes please?! please do...


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

salsa can you pm me your mod list? or send me the link? plus I used to have a autotech camgear in my car n/a. After a few months it broke and twisted. im back to stock and was reading up on ngps camgear they have on their website. anybody else think i should run this?


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

If i want more hp out of a 2.0 i will just buy a MKV 2.0T 16VTSFI. The advantage of that is more companies make perfromance parts and software for them.What I dont get about the mk4 is how the hell are they going to make a bigger motor but with 8Vs and only 115HP and a smaller motor with 20Vs+Turbo=150-180HP?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

b.c the 1.8 20v has something called a TURBO! more valves means more flow. more flow can handle turbos better. the 8v can still ahndle boost, just to a certain extent. but ive seen some 2.0s on here that proven a point. its all motor 2.0 115hp vs 1.8TURBO making 172hp, because they are running boost to begin with, its easier to upgrade them and fiddle w boost. until its time for the bigger turbo and internals that is lol. get a mk5 2.0t but dont get a AT this time. 
as for the bigger motor and only 8vs, its economical purposes 


_Modified by Sf01JeTTurbo at 1:34 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

steven ... stop regurgitating information youve read from other people like you actually know anything about cars.... you di absolutely NONE of the work on your own car, yet act like you actually know what your talking about... **** STFA and GTFH


----------



## VwBoy2.0L (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

Or how about the DGS tranny lol. shift way faster and performs way bettwer than a manual


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VwBoy2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_Or how about the DGS tranny lol. shift way faster and performs way bettwer than a manual

yes and no...
till you max out the torque capabilitys and the clucths release and slip...yes thats what they do, yes we have done that and know on R32 turbos we build. then you have to up grade the dsg software and then internals if you want more.
salsa's is an *stock* aba obd2 with a 270 cam and cam gear. "headspacer" fmic, 3'' exhaust with 3 mufflers(he's old, like quiet) 38mm wastegate. forge 007 dv, wideband, has a boost gauge that goes to 30psi....so we don't know what it boost but the gauges goes to 30








and brains to tune correctly
oh and it has a/c and power steering and full interior, plus sound deading material(old thing again...) not gutted or anything....its fast...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VwBoy2.0L* »_Or how about the DGS tranny lol. shift way faster and performs way bettwer than a manual


Stop making your stupid comparisons to the MK5 platform it is a completely different car, go buy one and GTFO PLEASE.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
yes and no...
till you max out the torque capabilitys and the clucths release and slip...yes thats what they do, yes we have done that and know on R32 turbos we build. then you have to up grade the dsg software and then internals if you want more.
salsa's is an *stock* aba obd2 with a 270 cam and cam gear. "headspacer" fmic, 3'' exhaust with 3 mufflers(he's old, like quiet) 38mm wastegate. forge 007 dv, wideband, has a boost gauge that goes to 30psi....so we don't know what it boost but the gauges goes to 30








and brains to tune correctly
oh and it has a/c and power steering and full interior, plus sound deading material(old thing again...) not gutted or anything....its fast...

It only has 2 mufflers..at the moment..the 3rd one is not installed yet








and its a 25psi gauge..and it boosts past the 25 mark some place








It spins the tires in 3rd gear...
Runs 034efi 1C stand alone and needs to hit the dyno again








has 2.5 inch stainless intercooler piping..
a Turbonetics..t3/to4b "S" trim turbo with a .63 stage2 exhaust side 85# delphi Low imp injectors...
I need to take a vid and some new pics and dyno plot....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

salsa internet hero lol.
I hope to have around 325whp on my setup
which is almost the same as salsa except i have 1 muffler,water meth and my gauge is only going to 24psi
.salsa also might have an interesting idea for you,or 4 of them that is


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_











lower it


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
lower it




+1


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SomeMacGuy)*

salsa's is faster then any mk5 in the shop yet... even the mk5 R32 turbo we did.(stg2)
here let me type how you do so you understand, Vwboy2.0L... 
U spek upid and dont no wat U talk about, pleaz stop postin' up in herez.


----------



## fastgermancar (May 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Considering you can get an ABA to make more power N/A for less money than a new NS charger, I say its a waste of money.
On the other hand, if its cheap enough used, its worth it for a bump in power for commuting purposes. 
How cheap is cheap??

1500 with all the brackets/idler pulley/belt but you'll need to get hardware and a tune (I don't suggest neuspeed, yah it worked but it was a little lean for my tastes). I'll even throw in a cheapo APC Intimidator air filter I got at pep boys on the clearence rack for half off the clearence lol ($5)
Oh and its for DBW MK4 only (I made it fit on my AVH although the rear support bracket was a bit short so I had to grind it down about 1/8 inch but its still solid


_Modified by fastgermancar at 6:38 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Someone post the pics of an awp rod next to the aba rod.
300 whp on a 2.0 is cake really nowadays.No stand alone,stock rods and piston.
My mk2 is plenty fast on 8 psi right now.Scared to turn it up to 24psi like i intended to.
My thing is the 2.0 even heavily modded isnt not bad at all to work on.Compare to a heavily modded 1/8t or 2.0 fsi/tsi.Not to add the cheap factor of the 8v valve.All you really need is a big t3t4(50,60 trim,whatever)head studs,spacer,cam,3inch exhaust,short runner,20-24 psi.And thats on a factory ecu without meth injection.let alone salsa car which i can only imagine being frighten(mk2's with 300 whp are FAST,let alone with more)


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

nls do you know a guy names chris he goes to williamsport for school? he just picked up a passat v6 grey. he called you guys the other day and i forget who he knew from there


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

i know a few chris's and 2 of them have passats! haha
sorry not sure who...
why whats up?


----------



## Sf01JeTTurbo (Jul 2, 2006)

pmd, he just told me that you guys do good work


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Sf01JeTTurbo)*

cool,
we do our best!
pm'd back..talk soon


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TRUEBELIEVER)*

....So.........Anyone feel like talking about forced induction?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (TRUEBELIEVER)*

sure..what ya want to talk about?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow... looks like all the entertaining drivel got purged. I figured it was only a matter of time.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

i heart boost.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey would it be safe to put a Neuspeed supercharger on my 2.0 automatic? I have about 81K miles and she runs great. I'm not into super fast cars but more into looks. But it would be nice to have a little extra kick. My only concern is would adding more power to my car damage my automatic trans? Any advice would be great. And by the way I hate driving stick, so no haters!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*

what year auto?
the 96-97(not sure aboiut 95) were crap an had issues.
in my opinion, a neuspeed charger doesn't make enough power to make a differnce to the tran....turbo!? no way not on a auto aba.
i think if you just drop on the charger and not do extras or more boost the it comes with you should be fine.....should


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

unfortunately, the VW auto tranny sucks. It seems every VW auto tranny failed. I HAD a auto w/the Nuespeed Supercharger. It was great after a couple of years, until the tranny went south. I think the only VW auto I liked was from a 1976 Rabbit, where the tranny held on to 1st and 2nd gear like a manual.


----------



## strykersbane (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Rage In The Machines)*

Hey guys,
Back to thinking about dumping my mk4 for a mkII gti...lol
What could i realistically expect out of my '02 2.0 (AVH?) motor w/o doing any boost options? If I cam'ed it an got it tuned (or went with a chip, which would be out of the $1k price range) what could i expect? I'm looking for something that will give me a little more oomph, but not too much. I'm not going to be trying to burn 1.8t's lol...
Is boost still the best way to handle things?


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I have a 2003 GLS. I really don't care about making to much power! And I really do like the sounds of the superchargers, all I would do is cold air intake, upgrade the underdrive pully, I have a power gasket and maybe do a exhaust. That would make me happy and those superchargers are VERY reliable. Probably wont do a turbo, I know I will break something lol But shoot if I do blow my trans I will do a 5-Speed swap, not a problem. 
But say if I do get the supercharger on my Jetta and I drive normal, not like flooring it at every stop light etc lol I'm sure the trans will hold up for a good bit?


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB MKIV* »_And I really do like the sounds of the superchargers, all I would do is cold air intake, upgrade the underdrive pully, I have a power gasket and maybe do a exhaust. That would make me happy and those superchargers are VERY reliable. 

If you were to run the NS S/C kit, you'd want to go back to a full size diameter crank pulley. You don't have to go back to the stock weight though since ECS makes one that's lightened but the same size as stock. Underdrive + S/C = NO.


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

i think he meant upgrade the pully on the charger..... correction i HOPE he meant.


----------



## VDUB MKIV (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: (Golf2quick0)*

Thanks for telling me that I didn't know. I might as well just keep everything stock but the intake and motor mounts which I forgot to mention! I really just want it to be simple and reliable without any problems. And anything else that I do to the motor will just be replacing worn out OEM parts with new OEM parts!


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (VDUB MKIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUB MKIV* »_ And anything else that I do to the motor will just be replacing worn out OEM parts with new OEM parts!


There's a huge thread for that. See below:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3593309


----------

